# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  Βοήθεια στο Eagle. (αρχεία Gerber - Drill)

## k_sotiris

Καλημέρα σε όλους   :Very Happy:  .
Μπορεί κάποιος να με ενημερώσει πως θα βγάλω το αρχείο Gerber καθώς και το αρχείο Drill έτσει ώστε να μου φτιάξουν την πλακέτα;
Ευχαριστώ   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## shoco

κοιτα τα .ulp και κανε run το καταλληλο

----------


## k_sotiris

Αγαπητέ shoco δεν βρίσκω κάποιο κατάλληλο.
Καμιά άλλη βοήθεια ;

----------


## hardcode

Ρώτα τους αν δέχονται αρχεία postscript. Αν δέχονται, μπορώ να σου πω τη διαδικασία

----------


## ΕΥΚΛΕΙΔΗΣ

Σε ότι αφορά το τρυπολόγιο τρέχεις αρχικά το drillcfg.ulp
Αυτό δημιουργεί ένα αρχείο το οποίο στη συνέχεια το χρησιμοποιείς στο CAM processing όπου μπορείς να πάρεις και τα gerber files.
Σημαντικό είναι να έχεις ένα Gerber viewer ώστε να μπορείς να ελέγχεις τα αρχεία που παράγεις.

----------


## yanis

καλημέρα,
προσπαθώ να ανοίξω ένα cam αρχείο με eagle5.7 και μου βγάζει "Unknown label: CAM Processor Job" 
με το altium και το ανοίγει χωρίς προβλήματα. 
απλά στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση χρειάζομαι το eagle, καμια ιδέα?

----------

